# GC BOTTLE MAKER'S MARK QUESTION  ???



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 7, 2010)

In a sincere attempt to keep this a simple as possible, I will word this as follows ...

 Does anyone have a (For Sure - Complete - Full - Absoloute) understanding of the GC bottle maker's mark that appears on the base of numerous acl soda bottles?  

 I personally have eight bottles with this mark. Some of which clearly have a double-digit date code. But the majority of them do not have the double-digit code. It is the non-double-digit codes I am interested in here.

 GC stands for ... 

 Glass Containers, Inc., Los Angeles, Calif. - 1933 thru 1955

 And

 Glass Containers Corp., Fullerton, Calif.  - 1956 and later

 Important Note:  It has already been determined (By an advanced bottle research group) that the four other numbers that always appear with the GC mark ( such as the below that are on my bottles) are not date related, but rather are mold and/or bottle type numbers. The mold/type numbers I have are ...

                                     5491 - 5458 - 5433 - 3357 - 5410 - 5124 - 5384 - 5605

 It has also been called into question whether the current records are correct on the mark itself. It is often described as being  ... 1. "Rounded"  and   2. "Angular/sharp-cut" But the same research group above has never once seen a true "rounded" version of this mark, and seriously doubt it even existed despite what Julian Toulouse and others may have "claimed." (Have you ever seen a "rounded" version of this mark?)

 So if you have any "confirmed facts" you wish to add to this, please let me hear from you. And if you have truly "broken the code" for this mysterious mark, please be sure to share that with us as well.

 Thanks a million.

 SODAPOPBOB

 Below is from Julian Toulouse's book (1971/72) "Bottle Makers and Their Marks." (It is being challenged as possibly being incorrect).


----------



## RED Matthews (Dec 7, 2010)

Helllo SODAPOPBOB, Bob I am sure that Glass Containers had more than two plants.  I have a friend that worked for them at the Chattanoga Plant's Mold Engineering plant.  So I copied your questions and sent them to him.  Even though he is retired now - he still is in constant contact with me.  I should have a reply soon,.  RED Matthews


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 7, 2010)

Red ~

                        Thanks. I actually have references to at least four plants as follows ...


 V = Vernon
 A = Antioch
 S = San Francisco?
 H = Unknown

 The letters sometimes (but not always) appear on the base. I would love to hear about anything you come up with.

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 7, 2010)

Following are examples of the maker's mark that are on two of my bottles.

 This first one is what I call a double-digit code that is on a 1946 Pepsi bottle. Note the 46 below the GC


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 7, 2010)

This next one is a non-double-digit mark on a Gazosa acl from San Diego, Calif. The numbers 3357 are mold/type numbers and confirmed not to be related to a date. So what is the actual date of this bottle then?  That's what I'm trying to determine.

 Thanks

 SPBOB


----------



## DONT44 (Dec 9, 2010)

I worked for Glass Containers Corp in Palestine Texas back in the late Seventies. We ran all sorts of bottles including soda bottles. The plant was originally a Knox Glass plant and they also ran sodas. The street out front was named Knox if I remember correctly. Knox sold it and the name was changed long before I arrived. Work slowed down and I got laid off in 1979 so I moved on. After that in the early eighties the Plant was sold to a competitor and closed down. That company had a plant in Corsicana Texas and all of the work was moved from Palestine to the Corsicana plant to cut cost. I don't remember what the date marks were so I can not help you with that but do know for sure that we had mold numbers on every bottle we made. I also know that Nesbitt's Sodas bottles were made there when it was Knox and I have been wanting one for some time but have never found one with the Palestine plant name on it. I have seen pictures but have never held one. Regards, Don


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 9, 2010)

DONT44 ~

 Thanks for the helpful information. It puts us a couple of steps closer to unraveling the mystery code.

 By the way, I have a GC Nesbitt's acl in almost mint condition. It is a 7 oz. But I don't know one plant number from another. The word Palestine is no where on it.  The one I have is a double-digit and is embossed on the bottom as follows ...

                                              {Going from top to bottom}

                                                              5458
                                                            Des. Pat.
                                                             114026 
                                                          50  GC  4

                                                The 50 would be for 1950

 There is no specific city on it other than the back label that indicates it is under license of Nesbitt's of Los Angeles, California. The acl is all black. Please let me know if you recognize anything about it to help identify the plant, and also if you are interested in trading or purchasing it.

 Thanks,

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 9, 2010)

> I also know that Nesbitt's Sodas bottles were made there when it was Knox and I have been wanting one for some time but have never found one with the Palestine plant name on it. I have seen pictures but have never held one. Regards, Don


 
 Don ~

 I may have misunderstood your meaning above. But now after re-reading it I believe you are looking for a "Knox" Nesbitt's and not a GC Nesbitt's like mine. Is this correct? Would the Knox bottle have Plaestine on the label, the base, or both?

 Thanks again,

 Bob


----------



## DONT44 (Dec 10, 2010)

Hi Bob, Can you post a picture of the GC Nesbitt's. It may be one I don't have. The bottle I referred to above is a Knox bottle and it has Palestine TX on the label. From the research I have done the Palestine Nesbitt's Knox bottles were made in 1941 and 42.
 Regards, Don


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Dec 31, 2012)

David ~

 Thanks for stopping by and sharing your information. I have yet to see the so called "rounded" version of the GC mark and continue to wonder if it exist or was just a "mold melt" or a one time thing by a bottle maker who accidently rounded it when it should have been more squareish. As for the date range, that continues to baffle most collectors including myself. 

 However ...

 A couple of years ago I met Carol Serr, (who is a member of the Bottle Research Group) at a bottle show here in San Diego, and she told me at the time she was doing some extensive research on the Glass Containers Company. I never did hear what she came up with, but you might try contacting her through one of the following links and see what she has to say. Carol is considered one of the best bottle researchers on the planet and I suspect if anyone knows anything that she does.

 This link is to the BRG website itself and the page where Carol's name is listed.

 http://www.sha.org/bottle/about.htm#Bottle

 I'm not sure if this email address goes to Bill Lindsey or Bill Lockhart, but it should connect you with someone at the BRG who can help put you in contact with Carol.

 questions@historicbottles.com 

 Please let us know if you find out anything.

 Thanks.

 Bob


----------

